
Smile Direct Club S1 - mrnobody_67
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1775625/000104746919004785/a2239489zs-1.htm
======
mrnobody_67
Truly disruptive... 75% cheaper, and democratizes access to orthodontists
outside of major urban areas.

Great example of taking a market, and making it much bigger by lowering cost &
barriers to access. Growing 100% year over year, on a pretty big base.

------
mrnobody_67
Looks like 65% of purchases are financed with a $250 down payment and monthly
payments of $85 at an APR of 17% with 10% delinquency rate (no credit checks).

Interesting risk factor.

